# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  نظرات في كتاب التقريب والتنبئة لعلي حسن الحلبي..كتبها الشيخ آل عبداللطيف

## سلمان أبو زيد

[align=center]نظرات في كتاب التقريب والتنبئة 

د.عبد العزيز بن محمد آل عبد اللطيف 
أستاذ العقيدة بجامعة الامام محمد بن سعود الاسلامية
التاريخ :7/2/1428 هـ [/align]

الحمد لله ربّ العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبة أجمعين :

بعد الاطلاع على كتاب " التقريب والتنبئة " 
لمؤلفه : علي بن حسن بن عبد الحميد الحلبي

فيلحظ على الكتاب ما يلي :

ـ احتجاجه بعبارات عامة مجملة لعلماء أهل السنة وإعراضه عن العبارات الواضحة المفصلة في شأن الإيمان والكفر ، فتتبع بعض العبارات المشتبهة لأهل العلم من أجل تبرير عبارات مشكلة للألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ مع أن في كلام أولئك ما يزيل هذا الإشتباه ...
ـ احتجاجه بنصوص مبتورة من كلام شيخ الإسلام دون الالتفات إلى سياقها أو النظر إلى ما قبلها وبعدها .
ـ يفهم من هذه الرسالة أن مؤلفها لا يكفِّر إلاَّ من قصد الكفر ...
ـ تقريره أن " سوء التربية " من موانع تكفير ساب الله أو رسوله .
ـ تعويله على كلام بعض العملاء المسجّل في أشرطة كاسيت أو ما كان منقولاً عن أشخاص مجهولين .
ـ دعواه أن ابن تيمية لايكفِّر تارك الصلاة إلا إذا أصرّ على تركها حتى يُقتل .
ـ احتقاره لمخالفيه ورميهم بالجهل و " الخارجية والإرجاء " مع غلو ومجاوزة حد في مدح الألباني ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ .

1- ص20 إيراده لكلام ابن قتيبة ـ رحمه الله ـ على أن تارك الصلاة ليس كافراً مع أن كلامه مجمل محتمل حيث قال ابن قتيبة " ومن الأصول الصلاة والزكاة والصوم وحج البيت لمن استطاع إليه سبيلاً ، وهذا هو الأمر الذي من آمن بأنه مفروض عليه ، ثم قصّر في بعضه بتوان أو اشتغال فهو ناقص الإيمان ... "
وعلى كلٍِِّ فالعبرة بإتباع الحق والدليل ، فلا يحتج بكلام مجمل موهم لعالم من العلماء على ما ثبت بنصوص الوحيين .

2- ص21 إيراده لكلام ابن قتيبة الآتي :- " الكفر بفرع من الفروع ـ على تأويل ـ كالكفر بالقدر ، والإنكار للمسح على الخفين ... إلخ " مع أن القدر ركن من أركان الإيمان ، فكيف لا يخرج من الإسلام ؟ وإذا كان الإمام الشافعي ـ رحمه الله ـ يقول : ناظروا القدرية بالعلم فإن أقروه خُصموا ، وإن أنكروه كفروا .
فكيف بمن أنكر وكفر بالقدر كله ؟ كما أن أحاديث المسح على الخفين متواترة فكيف لا يكفر من أنكر أمراً معلوماً من الدين بالضرورة وقد ثبت بالنصوص المتواترة ! إلا إن كان مراده بذلك مراعاة عوارض الأهلية كما تشير جملة " على تأويل " .

3- ص24 احتجاجه بكلام ابن منده على أن أعمال الجوارح من كمال الإيمان ، مع أن ابن منده عقد هذا العنوان :- ذكر ما يدل على أن مانع الزكاة وتارك الصلاة يستحق اسم الكفر (2/382) !

4- ص25 ساق كلاماً لابن تيمية في تهوين شأن العمل .. مع أن هذا النص يحتاج إلى مزيد توثيق لابن تيمية ، فقد جاء في مطلع الصفحة ( الفتاوى 7/637) (( كما فسره شيخ الإسلام ... )) لاسيما وأن كلام ابن تيمية صريح في هذه المسألة ومن ذلك قوله :- " ومن الممتنع أن يكون الرجل مؤمناً إيماناً ثابتاً في قلبه بأن الله فرض عليه الصلاة والزكاة والصيام والحج ويعيش دهره لا يسجد لله سجدة ولا يصوم من رمضان .. إلخ " (( الفتاوى 7/187)).

5- ص26 أورد كلاماً لابن تيمية من أجل أن يقرر أن العمل شرط كمال في الإيمان ..
من أن هذا الكلام المنقول لا يتضح إلا بالنظر إلى ما قبله وما بعده .

6- ص27 ما نقله المؤلف من كلام ابن تيمية كان في مقام مناظره مع ابن المرحل ، وقد حُذِف مطلع الجواب ، وهو قول ابن تيمية :- " على أنه [ أي الشكر ] لو كان ضد الكفر بالله فمن ترك الأعمال شاكراً بقلبه ولسانه فقد أتى ببعض الشكر وأصله ، والكفر إنما يثبت إذا عدم الشكر بالكلية ، كما قال أهل السنة : إن من ترك فروع الإيمان .. إلخ .
7- ص33 دعواه أن الأعمال الظاهرة متعلقة بالإيمان المطلق لا مطلق الإيمان ـ كما في هامش رقم (1) ـ .

8- ص34 ساق كلاماً لابن تيمية في التهوين من شأن العمل ، مع أن في الكلام ما ينقض مراده حيث قال شيخ الإسلام :- " لا يتصور وجود إيمان القلب الواجب مع عدم جميع أعمال الجوارح " (7/198) .

9- ص35 أورد كلاماً لابن تيمية في التقليل من شأن المأمورات ، مع أن ما قبله ينقض مقصوده حيث قال شيخ الإسلام :- " وقد تقدم أن جنس الأعمال من لوازم إيمان القلب ، وأن إيمان القلب التام بدون شيء من الأعمال الظاهرة ممتنع .. " ( الفتاوى 7/616).

10- ص34 في حاشية رقم (2) : ساق كلاماً لابن تيمية لكنه حذف ما قبله وما بعده ، ومما جاء قبله :- " وأنه يمتنع أن يكون الرجل مؤمناً بالله ورسوله بقلبه أو بقلبه ولسانه ولم يؤد واجباً ظاهراً ، ولا صلاة ولا زكاة ولا صياماً .. " وحذف الجملة الأخيرة في خاتمة كلام ابن تيمية " والصلاة هي أعظمها وأعمها وأولها وأجلها ".

11- ص38 في حاشية رقم (1) : ادعى المؤلف أن محمداً أبا رحيِّم نَقَل عن النسفي الماتريدي تعريف الإيمان عند أهل السنة ، ثم اتهمه بالجهل ، وبالرجوع إلى الكتاب المذكور لأبي رحيّم لم أجد شيئاً من ذلك . ( وانظر ص66 حاشية رقم (2) ).

12- ص45 في حاشية رقم (2) : قال المؤلف:- " فالسبب الذي هو سوء التربية أدى إلى انتفاء القصد الذي يكفر به من وقع في السبّ .. " متى كان سوء التربية من موانع التكفير أو عوارض الأهلية ؟ لاسيما وأن الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ يتحدث عن هذا ( المانع ) في مسألة سب الله والرسول وقد قال ابن تيمية ـ رحمه الله ـ :- " من الله وسبّ رسوله كفر ظاهراً وباطناً ، سواء كان الساب يعتقد أن ذلك محرم ، أو كان مستحلاً له ، أو كان ذاهلاً عن اعتقاده ، هذا مذهب الفقهاء ، وسائر أهل السنة القائلين بأن الإيمان قول وعمل ( الصارم المسلول ص451 ت: محي الدين عبد الحميد ).

13- ص47:- يُفهم من خلال النقول التي ساقها المؤلف أنه لا يكفر إلا إن قصد ذلك . وأما نقله عن ابن تيمية :-"ولهذا كانت الأقوال .." فيوضحه مابعده :-"وأما المجنون والطفل الذي لا يميز فأقواله كلها لغو في الشرع لا يصح منه إيمان وكفر .." ( الفتاوى 14/115) ، وأما النص الثاني عن ابن تيمية :-" فالمؤاخذة .. " فيوضحه ما قبله :-"والقلب هو الملك الذي تصدر الأقوال والأفعال عنه ، فإذا لم يعلم ما يقول لم يكن ذلك صادراً عن القلب .. " ، وقد قال ابن تيمية ـ عند قوله تعالى {قُلْ أَبِاللّهِ وَآيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ كُنتُمْ تَسْتَهْزِئُونَ } ـ :-"فقد أخبر الله تعالى أنهم كفروا بعد إيمانهم ، مع قولهم إنا تكلمنا بالكفر من غير اعتقاد له ، بل كنا نخوض ونلعب ، وبيّن أن الاستهزاء بآيات الله فكر ، ولا يكون ذلك إلا ممن شرح صدره بهذا الكلام " الفتاوى (7/220) .
وأما النص الثالث عن ابن تيمية :- " وأما إذا كان يعلم ما يقول .." فيبيّنه بقية كلامه :- " وإن كان مكرهاً فإن أكره على ذلك بغير حق فهذا عند جمهور العلماء أقواله كلها لغو ..".

14- ص48 لعل مقصود شيخ الإسلام من هذا التقرير ( الفتاوى 14/120) أن من سجد لوثن أو سبّ الرسول فإنه يكفر ظاهراً وباطناً ـ كما تقدم في النقل عن الصارم المسلول ـ لا أن يُعلّق سب الرسول بالاعتقاد أو قصد الكفر .
ولذا قال رحمه الله :- " وبالجملة فمن قال أو فعل ما هو كفرٌ كَفَر بذلك وإن لم يقصد أن يكون كافراً ، إذ لا يكاد يقصد الكفر أحد إلا ما شاء الله " ( الصارم المسلول 2/339 ت: شودري وحلواني ).

15- ص48 كلام ابن تيمية ـ المنقول من الصارم المسلول ( 3/975) ـ يوضحه ما بعده :- " وقال تعالى في حق المستهزئين {لاَ تَعْتَذِرُواْ قَدْ كَفَرْتُم بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ } فبين أنهم كفار بالقول مع أنهم لم يعتقدوا صحته " (3/976) .

16- ص48 تقريره أنه لا يكفر إلا إذا قصد واحتجاجه بكلام ابن تيمية ، مع أن كلام ابن تيمية في شأن من رفع صوته فوق صوت النبي ، وليس رفع الصوت في حد ذاته كفراً إلا أن قصد إيذاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأما سب الرسول وإهانة المصحف فهذا كفر في حدّ ذاته فلا يشترط فيه الاعتقاد أو القصد ، كما قال ابن تيمية :-" لو أخذ يلقي المصحف في الحش ، ويقول أشهد أن ما فيه كلام الله ، أو جعل يقتل نبياً من الأنبياء ويقول أشهد أنه رسول الله ونحو ذلك من الأفعال التي تنافي إيمان القلب ، فإذا قال أنا مؤمن بقلبي مع هذه الحال كان كاذباً فيما أظهره من القول" ( الفتاوى 7/616).

18- ص49 ما نقله عن ابن تيمية من الفتاوى 7/609 ـ في التهوين من شأن الصلاة وأن تركها مسألة اجتهادية ـ جاء ما يرد عليه في ( الفتاوى 7/611 ) :"ومن الممتنع أن يكون الرجل مؤمناً إيماناً ثابتاً في قلبه بأن الله فرض عليه الصلاة والزكاة والصيام والحج ويعيش دهره لا يسجد لله سجدة .. "
وانظر (7/616،615 ) حيث بيّن شيخ الإسلام ارتباط مسألة ترك الصلاة بالإرجاء ..

19- ص50 حاشية رقم (1) أوهم الكاتب أن ابن القيم يجعل ترك الصلاة والحكم بغير ما أنزل الله من الكفر العملي الذي لا يضاد الإيمان .. وليس الأمر بهذا الإطلاق .

20- ص54 رواية أحمد أن الإسلام هو الشهادتان فقط ـ ولم يقل أحمد "فقط" كما أثبت الكاتب ـ : أي بتوابعها ، كما قال ابن تيمية :- " وقد يراد به الكلمة بتوابعها من الأعمال الظاهرة " الفتاوى 7/258 ) . وإن أريد بالإسلام هو الشهادتان فقط فهذه إحدى الروايات عن أحمد ، وله روايات أخرى في تكفير تارك الصلاة ، وتكفير تارك الزكاة والصيام والحج .. ( انظر الفتاوى 7/259 ) .

21- ص54 ما نقله عن الشيخ ابن عثيمين وتعليقه : لا يخفى أن الشيخ ابن عثيمين ـ رحمه الله ـ يكفٍّر تارك الصلاة ـ وهي أحد أفراد عمل الجوارح ـ فما بالك بمن ترك جنس عمل الجوارح ـ من صلاة زكاة وصيام وحج ـ ؟.

22- ص55مانقله عن ابن تيمية يوضحه ما قبله ( الفتاوى 7/615 ) :-" ولو قال : أنا مقر بوجوبها ـ الصلاة ـ غير أني لا أفعلها كان هذا القول مع هذه الحال كذباً منه ".

23- ص56 أدعى أن ابن تيمية إنما كفّر تارك الصلاة إذا أصرّ على تركها حتى قُتِل ...
وبالنظر إلى ما بعد هذا الكلام ، نجد أن ابن تيمية يقول :-" فأما من كان مصراً على تركها لا يصلي قط ، ويموت على هذا الإصرار والترك فهذا لا يكون مسلماً " ( الفتاوى 22/49 ) .

24- ص57 دعواه أن ابن تيمية إنما كفّر تارك الصلاة إذا أصر على تركها حتى يقتل ، وليس مجرد الترك كفراً ، وهذا ما يخالف ما قرره ابن تيمية ـ كما سبق إيراده من الفتاوى 22/49 ـ وأما ما جاء في الاختيارات الفقهية فعلى النحو التالي :-
" من كفر بترك الصلاة : الأصوب أن يصير مسلماً بفعلها من غير إعادة الشهادتين لأن كفره بالامتناع كإبليس " ص32 .

25- ص58 جواب ابن تيمية في حكاية قول العلماء الذين ينازعون في وجوب قضاء الصلاة وصحتها في غير وقتها ، وليس كما توهم الكاتب ..

26- ص61 ساق المؤلف ما يرد في كلام الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ من اشتراط الاستحلال للتكفير دون جواب يذكر ، وكذا في ص62 أورد اشتراط القصد للتكفير ـ في كلام الألباني ـ ولم يورد المؤلف أجوبة تنفي ذلك .

27- ص63 حشد المؤلف جملة من العبارات المبتورة والمشتبهة لأهل العلم المحققين لتبرير بعض العبارات والمآخذ التي وقع فيها العلامة الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ.
ومن ذلك ما نقله من ( الصارم المسلول 3/1045) محتجاً على شرط القصد في الكفر .. وبالرجوع إلى الموطن المذكور والنظر إلى سياق الكلام وما قبله وما بعده يتضح مقصود ابن تيمية رحمه الله ، كما مثّل المؤلف بسبّ الدهر وقول الشخص : يا ابن كذا وكذا إلى أدم وحواء ، وكما قال شيخ الإسلام :- "إن سبّ موصوفاً بوصف أو مسمى باسم ، وذلك يقع على الله سبحانه أبو بعض رسله خصوصاً أو عموماً ، لكن قد ظهر أنه لم يقصد ذلك .. إلخ " ( الصارم 3/1042) كما أن بعض الأصحاب جعل العبارة المذكورة " عصيت الله في كل ما أمرني به " يميناً لأن مما أمر الله به الإيمان ، ومعصيته فيه كفر .. ( انظر الصارم 3/1045 ) .

28- ص63 ما نقله عن ابن القيّم يوضحه ما قبله وهو أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يؤاخذ حمزة رضي الله عنه في قوله : هل أنت إلا عبيد أبي وكان نشواناً من الخمر ـ وقبل تحريم الخمر ـ فلم يكفِّره بذلك لعدم القصد وجريان اللفظ من غير إرادة لمعناه .

لاسيما وأنه قد تظهر مطابقة القصد للفظ ، وتنتهي إلى اليقين والقطع بمراد المتكلم كما بسطه ابن القيم في ( أعلام الموقعين 3/107 ) .

29- ص64 احتج المؤلف بعبارات مجملة لابن تيمية وابن القيم ، وأن الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ كهذين الإمامين عندما جعل الكفر هو التكذيب والجحود، مع أن لابن تيمية وابن القيم ـ رحمهما الله تعالى ـ من التقريرات الظاهرة بما لا مزيد عليه في بيان معنى الكفر وأنه لا يختص بالتكذيب والجحود ، ولم يورد عن الألباني ما يزيل هذا اللبس ، وأما قوله " فذكر الشيء ـ أي كفر التكذيب والجحور ـ دون سواه ، لا يلزم منه نفيه ، بل قد يكون ذلك من باب الغالب والأكثر " فليس الأمر كذلك بل كما قال ابن القيم عن كفر التكذيب " وهذا القسم قليل في الكفار " ( المدارج 1/337) .

30- ص65 ساق المؤلف عبارة للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ـ رحمه الله ـ أن الإيمان هو التصديق ، مع أن كلام الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب في الإيمان والكفر في غاية الظهور والتحقيق ، وقد تضمنت أجوبته أقوى الردود على الوثنيين وأهل الإرجاء ، ولذا رمي بأنه خارجي ، وإن كانت عبارة الشيخ تحتمل أنه التصديق المخصوص بخطاب الشرع ، وعلى كلٍّ فلا يحتج بعبارة مجملة محتملة ويهمل ما يقابلها من عبارات في غاية التحرير والتحقيق .

31- ص69 ما نقله عن ابن تيمية من الصارم المسلول يوضحه ويجليه ما بعده ـ مما لم يذكره ـ :- " فإذا ظهر من الرجل شيء من ذلك ترتّب الحكم عليه ، فلما أخبر سبحانه أن الذين يلمزون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والذين يؤذونه من المنافقين ثبت أن ذلك دليل على النفاق وفرع له ، ومعلوم أنه إذا حصل فرعُ الشيء ودليله حصل أصلُه المدلولُ عليه " ( الصارم المسلول 2/76)

32- ص70 كلام الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم عام ومجمل ، وقد جاء مفصلاً مبسوطاً في رسالة تحكيم القوانين ، وكأن المؤلف يلمح إلى أن هذا الكلام العام مقدّم لأنه متأخر عن رسالة تحكيم القوانين ، لأنه حرر في 1385هـ ، ورسالة تحكيم القوانين طبعت في 1380 هـ .

33- ص70 هامش رقم (3) كلام يحتاج إلى توثيق وثبوت عن الشيخ العلامة صالح الفوزان .

34- ص77 يفهم من كلام المؤلف أنَّ الشخص لا يكفر إلاَّ إذا استلزم كفر الباطن ، وما نقله عن ابن تيمية من الصارم المسلول يوضحه ما قبله وما بعده ، من ذلك قوله رحمه الله :- " .. إذ أعمال الجوارح تؤثِّر في القلب كما أن أعمال القلب تؤثر في الجوارح ، فأيهما قام به كفر تعدى حكمه إلى الآخر . " ( الصارم المسلول 2/976 )

35- ص78 لو أتم المؤلف النقل عن ابن تيمية ـ من مجموع الفتاوى 7/558 ـ لكان أولى وتتمة النقل ما يلي :- " فعلم بذلك أن مجرد اعتقاد أنه صادق لا يكون إيماناً إلا مع محبته وتعظيمه بالقلب " .

36- ص79 ما نقله عن ابن تيمية ـ من مجموع الفتاوى 7/583 ـ ليس قول جمهور المرجئة بل هو قول غلاة المرجئة كالجهم والصالحي .

37- ص80 كلام الشيخ ابن باز ـ رحمه الله ـ ظاهر في أن الصلاة شرط في صحة الإيمان خلافاً للألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ ودعوى التفريق ـ في السطر الأول من ص81 ـ لا دليل عليها .

38- ص83 حاشية رقم (1) كون الشيخ ابن باز ـ رحمه الله ـ لم يتعقب كلام ابن حجر ليس دليلاً على صحة كلام ابن حجر ، كيف والشيخ ابن باز يقرر كفر تارك صلاة واحدة .. فهل يمكن أن يجعل جنس العمل ـ فضلاً عن الصلاة كأحد أفراده ـ شرط كمال في الإيمان ؟!

39- ص84 في الحاشية :- ما نقله عن ابن تيمية ـ من مجموع الفتاوى 7/525 ـ هو متعلق بما قبله فهو كلام عمن ارتكب مطلق الكبائر كالسرقة والزنا ونحوهما .

40- ص95 حاشية رقم (2) : أوهم المؤلف أن ابن تيمية يقول بإيمان تارك الصلاة لأنه لم يترك الواجب كله ، ولم يقل ذلك ابن تيمية في تارك الصلاة ، كما أن كلامه ظاهر في الحكم على تارك الصلاة .

41- ص94 السب والشتم من قِبل المؤلف تجاه خصومه "حماسيون وغثاء ، عاطفيون وجهلاء ، متطاولون وأدعياء .. "

42- ص39 الغلو والمبالغة في الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ وقد تكرر في عدة مواطن ، كقوله " فهل يسوغ لنا القول بأن الألباني هتك أستار المرجئة أكثر من ابن تيمية "خص

وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى أله وصحبه أجمعين.


[align=center]منقول من مُلْتَقَى أَهْلِ الْحَدِيْثِ[/align]


جزى الله الشيخ د.عبد العزيز آل عبد اللطيف خيرًا ؛
  وأسال الله لي ولفضيلة الشيخ علي بن حسن التوفيق لمعرفة الحق والعمل به، وأسال الله ذلك لجميع المسلمين، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين . 

أخوكم المحب 
سلمان بن عبد القادر أبو زيد

----------


## الحمادي

قرأت رد الشيخ الفاضل الدكتور عبدالعزيز آل عبداللطيف وفقه الله؛ فلم ألحظ فيه تشنُّجاً ولا تزيُّداً
بل هو ردٌ معتدل مختصر

----------


## الحمادي

ولا أنسى شكر أخي الكريم سلمان

----------


## أبو عثمان السلفي

> قرأت رد الشيخ الفاضل الدكتور عبدالعزيز آل عبداللطيف وفقه الله؛ فلم ألحظ فيه تشنُّجاً ولا تزيُّداً
> بل هو ردٌ معتدل مختصر


الأخ المشرف -وفقه الله-:
لقد حكتَ على الرد أنّه معتدل ومختصر، فهل رجعتَ إلى كتاب «التعريف والتنبئة»؟!

----------


## الرايه

جزى الله خيرا الشيخ عبد العزيز على توضيحه للحق وكشف تزييف و شبهات المرجئة.

وأرجو ألا يكون أبوعثمان السلفي هو صاحب الرد القبيح في عباراته وأسلوبه على الشيخ ال عبداللطيف في الساحة الاسلامية


أرجو ذلك ..

----------


## رحال المدينة

جزى الله الشيخ آل عبد اللطيف خيرا على توضيحه وبيانه
 أخي الفاضل الراية:بلى هو ..
فليكن القائمون على المنتدى منه على حذر فهو من المفتونين بالحلبي وجماعته بل وبوق من أبواقه!

----------


## الحمادي

> الأخ المشرف -وفقه الله-:
> لقد حكتَ على الرد أنّه معتدل ومختصر، فهل رجعتَ إلى كتاب «التعريف والتنبئة»؟!



ليس هناك حاجة لقراءته، وهذا لا يناقض حكمي على ردِّ الشيخ بأنه معتدل ومختصر

لكني قرأت ردَّك، وما فيه من سوء الأدب مع الشيخ عبدالعزيز، واتهامه بالتشنُّج، ونحو هذه العبارات، بل اتهام كثير من طلاب العلم في هذه البلاد أنهم  لايلتفتون لغير علمائهم، وأنَّ لحومَ علمائهم مسمومة، وأما غيرهم من العلماء فلحومهم (كباب)!

وكتبت تعقيباً عليه لا لبيان سوء الأدب الذي اتصف به المقال، وإنما لبيان سوء فهمك لكلام الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم

ولكن رأت إدارة المجلس حذف الموضوع؛ وحق لهم ذلك

----------


## عبدالله

جزى الله خيرا الشيخ عبد العزيز على توضيحه للحق وكشف تزييف و شبهات المرجئة.

وأرجو ألا يكون أبوعثمان السلفي هو صاحب الرد القبيح في عباراته وأسلوبه على الشيخ ال عبداللطيف في الساحة الاسلامية


أرجو ذلك ..

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزيتم بالخير معاشر الإخوان.
( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( ) ( )
الأخ الكريم / رحال المدينة : هداك الله !
الأخ الكريم / أبا عثمان السلفي : عفى الله عنك !

وفقني الله وإياكم لما يُحب ويرضى.

أخوكم المحب 
سلمان بن عبدالقادر أبو زيد

----------


## ابوالعباس الترهونى

ايضا رد الشيخ علي حفظه الله ورعاه بكتابه الاجوبة المتلائمة ففيه ما استشكل علي كثيرا من الناس  وفيه عيوب كثيرا من الناس .
وفيه بين عقيدته  والي الان لم يرد عليه احد  واظنه كان  كالسيف مصقولا
وكما قيل الانصاف عزيز  بل اقول  والله اصبح غريـــــــب طبعا بمصطلح اهل الحديث

----------


## أبو عثمان السلفي

> لكني قرأت ردَّك، وما فيه من سوء الأدب مع الشيخ عبدالعزيز، واتهامه بالتشنُّج، ونحو هذه العبارات، بل اتهام كثير من طلاب العلم في هذه البلاد أنهم  لايلتفتون لغير علمائهم، وأنَّ لحومَ علمائهم مسمومة، وأما غيرهم من العلماء فلحومهم (كباب)!


أسأل الله أن يُصلح أحوالنا، ويجمعنا على (كلمة الحقّ = العقيدة السليفة).
أخي الحمادي -سددك الله-:
أين سوء الأدب في ردي وأنتَ لم تقرأ إلا الحلقة الأولى -فقط-؟
وأين اتهمتُ فضيلة الدكتور بالتشنُّج؟!
وبقية كلامك غير دقيق، فأهل التّحزب يطعنون في علمائنا السلفيين في داخل بلادكم وخارجها....
أما تعقيبك -فبصراحة- تعجبتُ منه؛ لِما حواه مِن المُغالطات! والتناقض!!
وليس المقام -الآن- مناسباً لكشف ذلك...
ارجو أن تُراجع تعقبك وتتأمل فيه، وتعرضه على أهل العلم وطلبته -وفقكم الله للحق-.

----------


## الحمادي

أما سوء فهمك لكلام الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم فقد بيَّنته، ولم تردَّ عليه منذ أشهر
فإن كان لك ردٌّ علميٌّ فتفضل به، وأما إساءة الأدب فمرفوضة هنـا





> ونُشر هذا المقال في بعض المنتديات الحوارية على صفحات (الويب)، والتي هي منبر مَن لا منبر له!





> ولقد أضاع هذا الدكتور وقته ووقت غيره في النظر إلى عوار (نظراته)!،





> أخطأ د.عبدالعزيز –هداه الله- في اسم عنوان الكتاب –كما هو ظاهر!-، وقد ظننت أن الخطأ كان مطبعياً مِن كُتّاب المنتديات، فإذا بالصفحة الرسمية للدكتور عبدالعزيز آل عبداللطيف على (الويب) تحتوي على نفس الخطأ! فإذا لم يُحْسِن قراءة عنوان الكتاب، فكيف ستكون قراءة مضمون الكتاب مِن الداخل؟!
> ثمَّ؛ مَن لم يُحسِن (القراءة)؛ فهل سيُحسِن الكتابة؟!





> ولهذا جاء هذا الدكتور بعجائب وغرائب ونقائض وقع فيها...، ناهيك عن افترائه على فضيلة الشيخ الحلبي، وشيخه الإمام الألباني، وبقية إخوانه مِن أهل العلم.





> ويصدُق على رسالته ما قاله المفتي الأكبر في إحدى الرسائل: «كل مَن اطلع على رسالته مِن العلماء والطلاب لا يشك ولا يرتاب، أنَّه وقع بتأليفها في هوة مردية، واكتسب بكتابتها سمعة مزرية، وفاهَ بجهالة جهلاء، وضلالة في هذا الباب عمياء».








> قال أبو عثمان: هكذا انفلت زمام الأمور عند هذا الدكتور! فأصبح يشرّق ويغرّب!





> فالذي تفوهت به -كهذا –يا دكتور- مجازفة خطيرة، وليس بهذه الطريقة الخلفية تُعالج (القوانين الوضعية) أو يحكم عليها





> وأخيراً:
> «فعسى أن ينتبه هذا [الدكتور] مِن غفلته، ويستيقظ مِن رقدته، ويتوب إلى الله مِن التهجم على أحكام شرعه ودينه بما ليس مِن العلم في شيء، والحمد لله على وضوح النهار وجلاء الغبار»








> ومِن جهة أخرى: شاهد الجميع وسمعوا (صراخ) أهل التحزب من القطبيين وأذنابهم! بل أفردوا مقالات خاصة استهزاءاً بهذا الوسام مِن الشيخ ابن عثيمين لشيخنا الحلبي، وما كل هذا إلا لعقولهم القاصرة المراهقة، وحسداً مِن عند أنفسهم!





> تواطأ القوم على الاقتصار على أول كلمتين مِن اسم الكتاب؛ لحاجة مستمرةٍ في نفس القوم!





> فهل أنت –يا فضيلة الدكتور!- (مهديّ جماعتك المنتظر) الذي خرج (مِن السرداب)؟! بعد هذه السنوات الصِّعاب(!)





> واتهام أهل البدع لعلمائنا ومشايخنا بـ(العمالة): تهمةٌ قديمةٌ حديثةٌ ساقطةٌ، فلحوم (علمائنا) –عند الحزبيين- (كباب)! ولحوم علمائهم (مسمومة) –بلا ارتياب-!!

----------


## أبو عثمان السلفي

أخي المشرف -وفقه الله-.

هل تضمن لي أن كلامي لن يُحذف، أو ستعتذر أن الموضوغ أغلق مِن قِبل الإدارة؟!

----------


## الحمادي

إذا كان كلامك لا يتضمن سوء أدب، وكان النقاش حول المسائل العلمية= فلن يحذف 
وأما تلمُّس الأعذار حول إساءاتك للشيخ عبدالعزيز فغير مقبولة

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

لا شك أن في الكلام المذكور هنا عن أبي عثمان لا يشبه كلام طلبة العلم ولا يليق بهم، والشيخ عبد العزيز من فضلاء طلبة العلم السلفيين، وممن عرف عنهم الغيرة على العقيدة السلفية والدفاع عنها، ومن كان كذلك = فإنه يجب أن يحفظ له قدره على فرض غلطه ؛ فكيف إذا أصاب. 
وليت الأخ أبا عثمان رد على الشيخ عبد العزيز بمثل ما رد الشيخ عبدالعزيز على الشيخ علي، وترك بنيات الطريق .

----------


## ابوالعباس الترهونى

> لا شك أن في الكلام المذكور هنا عن أبي عثمان لا يشبه كلام طلبة العلم ولا يليق بهم، والشيخ عبد العزيز من فضلاء طلبة العلم السلفيين، وممن عرف عنهم الغيرة على العقيدة السلفية والدفاع عنها، ومن كان كذلك = فإنه يجب أن يحفظ له قدره على فرض غلطه ؛ فكيف إذا أصاب. 
> وليت الأخ أبا عثمان رد على الشيخ عبد العزيز بمثل ما رد الشيخ عبدالعزيز على الشيخ علي، وترك بنيات الطريق .


لاشك في ذالك
كذالك الشيخ علي الحلبي حفظه الله تعالي من كبار طلبة العلم السلفيين الاثريين وممن عرف عنهم العقيدة السلفية وحربه الضروس علي المبتدعة كا السرورية والقطبية والحرورية وووو 



> فإنه يجب أن يحفظ له قدره على فرض غلطه ؛ فكيف إذا أصاب.


والاصابة هنا للشيخ علي لمن عنده انصاف وقراء للطرفين بتجرد تام لله عز وجل 
وانصح بقرائة كتاب الشيخ علي الاجوبة المتلائمة فهو كتاب قوي بين فيه ما يجب وما استشكل علي كثيرا من طلبة العلم  بأنصاف 
والحق عزيز عن أهله وهو عند انأس غريب 
وبالله التوفيق

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> والاصابة هنا للشيخ علي لمن عنده انصاف وقراء للطرفين بتجرد تام لله عز وجل


هذا رأيك وفقك الله، ولعله يسعك اعتقاده إن كان ظهر لك أنه الحق بعد بذل الوسع، لكن الذي لا يسعك وكنت في غنىً عنه = رميك بمن لم ير أن الصواب معه بغير الإنصاف و...

----------


## أبو عثمان السلفي

> وليت الأخ أبا عثمان رد على الشيخ عبد العزيز بمثل ما رد الشيخ عبدالعزيز على الشيخ علي، وترك بنيات الطريق .



أخي المشرف -بارك الله فيك-:
لو سلكتُ منهج فضيلة الدكتور في رد على الشيخ الحلبي؛ لسلكتُ بُنيات الطريق!
ولو كان رد فضيلة الدكتور على الشيخ الحلبي بحقٍّ وعدلٍ، لكنتُ أول مِن انقاد للحقِّ متبعاً لا مقلداً.
وإن كان ردي على فضيلة الدكتور لا يشبه كلام طلبة العلم، ولا يليق بهم -في نظرك- فاطرحه جانباً، ولا تلتفت إليه...
فـ(نظرات) الدكتور تحتاج إلى (نظرات) بعين الإنصاف لنا وله.
والله الهادي.

----------


## محمود آل زيد

> كذالك الشيخ علي الحلبي حفظه الله تعالي من كبار طلبة العلم السلفيين الاثريين وممن عرف عنهم العقيدة السلفية وحربه الضروس علي المبتدعة كا السرورية والقطبية والحرورية وووو 
> والاصابة هنا للشيخ علي لمن عنده انصاف وقراء للطرفين بتجرد تام لله عز وجل


السلام عليك ورحمة الله، 
الأخ الكريم يبدو أنك مخدوع بالعبارات الرنانة ، والشنشنة الزائفة ، والدندة التي لا طائل من ورائها ولا تغير من الحق شيئا، 
على حسن عبد الحميد ليس من كبار طلبة العلم السلفيين الأثرين ، بل - من جهة الأثر - فهو من كبار سراق العلم ( السلفين الأثرين!! ) ، فلم نزل نسمع الفينة تلو الفينة عن سرقاته وتجنيه,,,
أما عن عقيدته فأي سلفية تقصد ؟!
يا أخي هو مجروح في عقيدته (إرجائه) من لجنة كبار العلماء ، وهذا أمر - الإرجاء - يعرفه القاصي والداني ،
والمسألة ليست من الأنصاف في شيئ ، إنما هو الحق ، 
وإلا فهل تظن معي أن هذه الكوكبة الطيبة النقية من علماء اللجنة الدائمة - ممن هم أعلم وأفقه منه بلا مين، وممن يتقرب الناس إلى الله بحبهم - ليس عندهم من الأنصاف والتجرد للحق وأهله ما يمنعهم من ظلمه والافتراء عليه !!
نسأل الله السلامة

----------


## عبدالله

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------

